# Borrego to the Sea 100K & 50K 1-7-06



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing their annual Borrego to the Sea Bike rides.

50K and 100K road rides with beautiful desert scenery.

For complete details please visit the web site at www.julianactive.com


----------

